# Hissing Gaggia Classic



## cooperman52 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've had my Gaggia Classic for about 12 years and it's been great. However, over the last month it has begun hissing shortly after the steam switch is turned on and I'm no longer able to froth the milk (it heats up but no foam). Has anyone got any ideas how to diagnose the cause and offer a solution please?

Cheers, Neil


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has it been regularly descaled ? Is it lacking pressure at the steam wand ?

If the boiler is scaled up it will act as an insulator for the heating elements and not allow full heating potential.

If it has recently been descaled it could possibly be a small particle of scale partially blocking the the steam valve seat.


----------



## cooperman52 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

Not regularly, but recently. I live in Cumbria and we have very soft water with no limescale. I've lived here for 12 years and never had to descale the kettle! There seems to be pressure initially but reduces to a gurgle. There is also a hissing from within the machine...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just in case water/steam has sprayed inside M/ch unplug from socket. Remove two screws on top at rear and lift off top and release earth wire connected to underside.Examine the inside for any signs of water/droplets/condensation.

If nothing visible plug M/ch back in and switch on (ALL ELECTRICAL CONNECTIONS ARE 240 VOLTS DO NOT TOUCH INSIDE OR CASE) look for signs of leak/spray,try to see where "HISS" is coming from.

From what you have said about your water quality discount scale.From M/ch age could be a tired seal allowing a weep but does not account for lack of steam pressure.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you tried the simple trick of taking an unfolded paperclip and cleaning out the steam wand with it as it could just be blocked with crud. Is it the standard wand or the Silvia V1 wand you have on it?


----------



## cooperman52 (Dec 2, 2013)

Standard wand, but sounds like a good advice. Will probably try paperclip then open it up if no improvement!

Thanks & Cheers!


----------

